# Went jogging with my friend!



## alfman123 (Sep 7, 2009)

I went jogging in the woods with one of my friends today. I like to run by myself and had told him that before, so I decided to invite him to go with me this morning. I rarely do things outside of school with people, but I thought that I wanted to do something like this, not very intense and a fun thing that they could enjoy anyway. I asked him by text message and he said that he wanted to come. I realized that if he really didn't want to come, he probably would have have just made up an excuse instead of coming, which made me realize that people don't bother to go to all the trouble of pretending to like you if they really don't. But we went, and it was fun to be in the woods on a beautiful day. At one point neither of us was saying anything, so I said something like "Hmm... trying to think of conversation topics..." and he said "You don't have to do that, we can just focus on the forest" and then we paused and looked at the trees. Then he started the conversation by asking me about something, which I really appreciated, and we talked for a while about different stuff. Often in situations with other people outside of school, I feel like other people don't really enjoy being around me, but I felt less like that today and I was able to relax a bit. It wasn't exactly the biggest thing that I could do, but it felt like a step in the right direction and I had a good time. So that's my Social Anxiety Triumph for the weekend!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

That's so great!! Glad you had fun and it sounds like it went really well .


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

That's really good! Hope you have many more triumphs like that


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like a great day, I love being in the woods.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Actually, that's really great! :boogie :boogie :boogie
When you're running it is hard to talk anyway.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

That's really cool. You should invite him again sometime, maybe it could become a kind of regular thing (or not, if you like your alone time).


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

good job, way 2 go


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

nice job! I run every morning about 3-4 miles depending on cadence, but I have never ran with a partner.


----------

